# FTA HELP



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

I just ordered a coolsat 5000 and i'm planning to get a dish next week. The installer told me the best fta is on 97 w which is galaxy 19. Is there alot of programming up there for hobby use such as ham radio operations and also obscure stuff? How many channels are at 97 w also new to this so any help
appreciated.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's a link to Lyngsat:

http://www.lyngsat.com/galaxy19.html

As for Ham Radio, there is a broadcast of Bill Pasternak's "Amateur Radio Newsline" on one of the satellite's radio channels, one evening each week.
I keep forgetting to write it down, but it's on Friday evening, IIRC.

Most of Galaxy-19 (Ku) is ethnic programming...lots of Iranian and Arabic. A bunch of religious channels there, too. You can tune around and find some good music on the Turkish and Polish channels, both TV and Radio, in the evenings. Be aware that the ones that originate in the Middle East are often off the air, or running a "late show", in the evening hours of the USA, which is after midnight their time. Their Prime Time would be late mornings here.

It's fun to play with....you'll find movies with Arabic subtitles, and English voices at times, soccer matches, plenty of International News (some slanted, some not).

Chinese programming is getting more plentiful, also Vietnamese and Thai.

After you get hooked on G-19, try moving the dish over to the next few adjacent birds, like SES-1 (101-degrees), for BVN TV Amerika (Dutch), and their associated Radio Netherlands Worldwide (RNW), which includes a couple of mono feeds of RNW Shortwave services, as well as their domestic services.

http://www.lyngsat.com/ses1.html

You may want to add an H-H (Horizon-to-Horizon) motor, which lets the dish move across the arc, automatically switching satellites as you "surf".


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help..

Can I add more lnb's to the satellite to get more satellites?

I am wondering if I can hit multiple satellites without having the motor feature.


----------



## t/a guy (Jul 7, 2010)

Can someone point me in the right direction please.I get good signal but no quality.I'm shooting for galaxy 19.With a basic signal meter I do find some sats but I'm guessing I'm pointed at the wrong sat.And are these free to air setups really touchy.By the way I have a kbox,a 36"fortec star and a linear ku single lnb.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Easiest way for me is to pre-program a channel into the receiver from the data on Lyngsat.com and then use that channel to "find" the satellite. Once found, I use the quality meter on the receiver to peak it.

Problem with external meters is you never know what you are pointed at.

I use a portable 7" tv and the receiver right out at the dish to do it. Sans that, you can program the channel in, turn up the volume and lay your house phone in front of the tv, and call yourself on a cell, and turn the dish until you hear audio.


----------



## t/a guy (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.I'll try that with programmed channel in it.I've been doing the tv and receiver thing at the dish too.Thank you again I'll give it a try


----------



## t/a guy (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Davenlr. Pre programmed a channel and it worked great.Watching galaxy 19 with a quality of 95.


----------

